# Man We killed them at the Gorge.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well woundedknee and I just got back from the Gorge today. We absolutely slayed the pup macks this weekend. We were really excited to give our new little boat, the Edmund Fitzgerald a real test, and she passed with flying colors. Between the two of us we caught 64 trout, and one Burbot. Almost all fish were caught Jigging. We caught maybe 10 fish while trolling. The Jig of Choice was a all white tub Jig a 1/4 oz jig head. Most fish were caught after the sun went down in complete darkness. :shock: In all we caught maybe 7 rainbows the one Burbot, and the rest were Macs. Most were around 3 pounds biggest being 4 pounds. And they all fought like they were 10 pounders. It was a blast, plus there was almost no wind the entire weekend.

Here's the Edmund Fitzgerald. :biggrin: Woundedknee built the shade maker, not to shabby huh?










Woundedknee with one of the Macs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job! Nice boat!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Its a good thing there was not a lot of wind or that thing you call a boat may have been the Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald. :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good eatin' size, those macs.

Cant beat no wind on the gorge. Looks like it was a good trip fixed! Nice duck/fishing boat too.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like a GORGE-ous trip. :| 

I need to spend some real time out there. Glad you guys rocked it.


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Nice work, good post. I would like to get down thay way and check out the Gorge, I hear a lot of great things about that place.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job fb, I didn't make it up there so I bided my time at Willard. Thanks for the report. Skeet


----------

